# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Gasprid i Losec - prośba o pilną pomoc

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, 3 lata temu zdiagnozowano u mnie refluks (wykonana gastroskopia). Przez 2 lata brałam controloc: zwykle 20, przy nasileniu objawów 40. Zdaniem lekarza controloc był przyjmowany zbyt długo i zniszczył mi ochronę żołądka. Obecnie cierpię na różne zaburzenia czynnościowe. Jakikolwiek cięższy posiłek wytrąca mój żołądek i jelita z równowagi, podobnie niektóre leki, np. antybiotyki. Głównie są to typowe objawy refluksowe - zgaga, gorzki smak, pieczenie w śródpiersiu, nudności, uczucie przepełnienia. Do tego dochodzą skurcze w brzuchu, wzdęcia, zaparcia, kłujące bóle w żołądku i różnych miejscach brzucha. To wszystko zdarzało się też przy Controlocu. Controloc odstawiłam 2 miesiące temu, na polecenie lekarza, po tym jak dostałam silnego zatrucia - z ostrą biegunką (normalnie biegunki mi się nie zdarzały). Brałam Nifuroksazyd, Xifaxan, Meteospasmyl, następnie Duspatalin. Objawy jelitowe się uspokoiły. Niestety wróciły męczące dolegliwości refluksowe. 
Dostałam nowe leki - od soboty biorę Losec - raz dzienne na czczo oraz Gasprid - 2 razy dziennie 10 mg. Od wczoraj niestety zaczęła mi się biegunka. Poza tym odczuwam dziwny niepokój, brak siły, zawroty głowy, kłucie żołądka. Biegunka się dziś uspokoiła, ale nie wiem, co mam zrobić z lekami. Na wszelki wypadek nie brałam dziś jeszcze Gaspridu, do domniemałam, że biegunka może być od tego leku, ponieważ Losec biorę na czczo, a dziś rano biegunka wyrwała mnie ze snu, jeszcze przed wzięciem Losecu. Zastanawiam się, czy może odstawić Gasprid czy też może zmniejszyć dawkę. A może to jednak Losec? Nie wiem, co robić. Nie mam możliwości skontaktowania się z lekarzem, który przepisał mi leki. Dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu mogę wybrać się na wizytę prywatną, bo z NFZ kolejny termin mam wyznaczony na 10 czerwca.
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może to bardziej jelitowy teraz problem a nie refluks żołądka? jakieś dziwne te objawy? a brałaś mesalazynę tak w ogóle, kiedykolwiek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Myślę, że to chyba jednak nie są problemy z jelitami, bo nigdy wcześniej nie miałam problemów z biegunką. Zdarzyła mi się raz przy zatruciu w styczniu i teraz przy nowych lekach. 3 lekarze, u których byłam, wiążą moje dolegliwości z żołądkiem. Czasem cierpię na zaparcia - zauważyłam, że się pojawiają, gdy b. krótko śpię. Smolistych stolców brak, więc to chyba raczej nie wskazuje, żebym miała problem z jelitem grubym? Wzdęcia mi na razie przeszły po lekach, które dostawałam po styczniowym zatruciu. Moim głównym problemem od dawna jest cofanie treści żołądkowej (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje), które powoduje pieczenie w przełyku, gorzki smak w ustach, okropne nudności, kłucie żołądka. Zmniejszyłam teraz dawkę gaspridu o połowę i biegunka mi przeszła, ale nie wiem, czy będę go kontynuować, bo dziwnie wpływa na moje samopoczucie - cały czas mam dziwne uczucie takiej jakby duszności w okolicach serca, rozkojarzenie i spadek siły. Z drugiej strony przy nowych lekach nie męczy mnie refluks - całkiem nie przeszedł, ale jest duża poprawa. Strasznie trudno to wszystko wyleczyć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może ograniczyć dawkowanie gaspridu do 5 mg przed glownymi posilkami 3 razy dziennie ( trzecia dawka przed snem).Koniecznie posiłki 5 razy dziennie małe porcje ,ostatni 2 godziny przed snem.Nie polegiwać i nie siedziec po jedzeniu tylko pochodzić .Lekkostrawne, nietłuste (ryba, dorsz, pstrąg klopsik) ,gotowane warzywa ,zupy na samych warzywach (bez warzyw zółciopędnych i wzdymajacych) z odrobiną masła lub oliwy.Trochę gotowanego mięsa (udko kurczaka na cały dzień,gotowana prega wołowa).Odstawić kawę ,herbatę,soki  slodycze( ciastka ,czekoladę,drożdżówki)surowe owoce,( cytryny cytrusy,grejfruty),ostre przyprawy,wywary mięsne,ograniczyc białe świeże pieczywo.na rzecz kasz ,szczegolnie jaglanej .Rano owsianka na wodzie i grzanka z masłem.Po długim stosowaniu blokerów kwasu żełądkowegi i antybiotyków jelitowych prawdopodobnie zmieniła flora jelitowa (może jest przewaga grzybów )stąd biały nalot na języku ,bóle zamostkowe mogące sygnalizować owrzodzenie przełyku(wystarczy mała nadżerka przełyku,a mamy objawy jak przy zawale).Nasilaja się przez to objawy nerwicowe i depresyjne.Soki i owoce szczególnie cyrtusy wzmagają wydzielanie zółci i nadżerają sluzówki.Można tak pisac bez końca

----------

